# Shawshank Redemption (spoilers)



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

The more and more I watch this movie, the more and more I think that it is my favorite movie of all time. It's a tough choice for me between this movie and Casablanca. 

This movie has one of the best stories I've ever seen. the character development is amazing, and the twists at the end, really grab you, at least a little by suprise, even though they are a bit predictable. 

The writing is excellent, the casting was perfect. I really enjoy this movie more and more everytime I see it. I've probably watched it over a hundred times now. 

So go ahead and post your thoughts on this movie, or share some thoughts on your favorite movie. I'll probably watch Casablanca tonight and then post some more thoughts later.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I agree, this was one of 4 novellas in the first Stephen King book I read. It got me hooked on Stephen King, not for necessarily his stories (as some are pretty stupid) but his character development is wonderful.

Shawshank is one of my favorite movies also, as the director/writers didn't take too much leeway with the story.

Stand By Me ("The Body") was in that same book of novellas (Different Seasons). Another wonderful story with great characters.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Both movies are in the Top 10 rated of all time over at IMDB. Shawshank occasionaly bounces around up to the top 2, but usually is at 3rd. I would agree with you Mike that it is a wonderfully supurb movie. Some of the other top rated movies I can't get into (the Godfathers) and I can understand how somepeople might not get into others (LotR series). Shawshank though, I think anyone can get into it.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

"Shawshank.." is definitely one of my favs, along with "The Green Mile". I've always been a Stephen King fan but have been so disappointed by the screen adaptations of most of his works. Thankfully, there have been a few standouts from the typical dreck, such as "Shawshank", "Green Mile", "Shining", "Carrie" and "Cujo".


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Its pretty humorous that Shawshank basically tanked at the box office, not even pulling in $1 million bucks on its opening weekend back in 1994 in limited release, and only 2.4 million once its first weekend of wide release. Over the course of its theatrical run it just barely covered production costs.

Of course to put things in perspective, The Lion King was the #1 opener that year, with 40 million its 1st weekend.

This is definately a film that was saved by DVD and VHS.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

The right stuff in 1980 was the best movie of the 1980s, but most people didn't see it at the movies and missed its' power


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i would have to say this film is certainly in my top ten and quite possibly in the top five(however, since Casablanca IS and ever shall be the best film ever made, don't get me started on THAT!!!!! LOL)...having said that, in my opinion, what constitutes a classic film is when all the pasrts fall into place to make a great cinematic experience...casablanca does this by being the template-this is literally the film with the most quotable lines in it and a story that works on all cylinders...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

just to feed the frenzy....the passion of the Christ is what I would consider a powerful film, but not a great one(and, away from the technical aspects of it, maybe not even a good one)-


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

this movie was great


----------

